# Cool trail cam photos



## BobUrban (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been clearing an area behind my house to start a small food plot for deer and critters next spring.  After removing a bunch of brush and grape vines from under a little oak tree the deer decided it was a good place to make a scrape.  As the opportunity presented I decided to put one of my cams on it and see what stops by and to enhance the potential for cool pics I added the hide and carcass from a buck I arrowed on Friday.  Well this morning I swapped the card and here is some of what showed up - Together.  Buck and Raptor.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that a red tailed hawk?  Pretty cool pics.
Got to see a bald eagle and a large golden eagle fight each other last weekend.  A first for me.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea jags - looks to be a juvenile because most of the ones I get on my cams over a carcass seem a lot taller.  Amazing how quickly they get on a free meal.  I get yotes too.  But mostly at night.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 12, 2013)

Great look of suspicion from Mr. Redtail !


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2013)

That is a sweet picture Bob. A keeper for sure.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 20, 2013)

That was cool. Just out of curiosity, does the camera make any noise when it shoots? It's almost as if they were both looking at it


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 21, 2013)

This cam is an IR so it takes BW at night and color(obviously) during the day.  there is a slight noise and the IR lights up a dim red in the dark so it can be detected but no where near as easily as the old flash cams.  Personally I don't care or think the flash really bothers them but it sure make the cam more obvious for "would be" thieves and the IR cams last way longer as far as batteries go.  I have literally thousands of pics from the area I hunt.  I feel it is almost as fun as hunting because there is always the potential cool factor when you go pull the cards.  Here is some night shots.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2013)

Bob, I thought you might enjoy these. Same buck in both pictures.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 22, 2013)

My god you guys really make me miss hunting season in northern Michigan.  Talked to buddies through email, hunting camp is in full swing.  All I have seen over here is a desert fox.  No trees, no deer, no fires (unless you count the burn pit for trash), and no beer.  No wonder the people here are mad and fighting all the time.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 22, 2013)

WOW - Dennis.  That is one awesome buck.  Part of why I love the cameras so much is the potential for pics like that!!  You just never know what is out there. 

On that note it cracks me up all the talk about a wild hog invasion in Michigan.  I know some exist and that they are very destructive in numbers but the numbers claimed vs. reality is very off.  With all the cameras in the woods(100's of Thousands) just in Michigan and many sitting over piles of bait there is very, very few pics of hogs taken leading to a not so scientific conclusion that they are just not there in any significant numbers.  I spend a lot of time on the Michigan outdoors website and pig pics are rare. 

I hope you get that buck Dennis.  I'm tagged out for the year.  At least for buck tags


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Between work and this crappy weather I've only been out 1 day this gun season   but going out tomorrow moring again


----------

